# My New Blue Gouramis



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

alright, I went out and got them







they're so freaking cute, and ate this morning like they hadn't eaten in a week! guess that means they're doing o.k. in the tank.

here are some craptacular pictures I took right before my camera died... yeah i know, i need to clean the glass....

Male, I think:
View attachment 75949


what I hope is a Female:
View attachment 75948


edit: anyone care to ID them? friend of mine says they're three spot.... those get up to 6" don't they?







i don't have that kind of room!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> alright, I went out and got them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are Blue Gouramis they get up to 6"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Males have a pointed dorsal, females have a rounded shorter dorsal. And I've never seen one over 4".....


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

i have one its 5" about, and blue gouramis are the same as three spot.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

more pics!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

They look good


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i have had a few larger ones at my work. Around 5 inches the other day.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

*sigh* i may get rid of one then. the smaller of the two is extremely skittish.


----------

